# Pheremones?



## Xenomantis (Sep 12, 2007)

Does anyone know if European and other 'typical' mantids produce pheremones to attract mates? I know that a few dead-leaf species do, but not if any of the local species can.

Thanks!


----------



## Christian (Sep 12, 2007)

Almost every mantid female produces pheromones.

Regards,

Christian


----------



## Xenomantis (Sep 12, 2007)

> Almost every mantid female produces pheromones.Regards,
> 
> Christian


Thanks!  I was just wondering.


----------



## Sparky (Sep 12, 2007)

I think about every insect produces pheromones.


----------



## Xenomantis (Sep 12, 2007)

> I think about every insect produces pheromones.


  Man, sometimes I hate being the newcomer to the insect hobby...


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 12, 2007)

Or any where else for that matter, but I didn't know all that either , so I am glad you asked.


----------

